# Thai Tea



## toku (Nov 23, 2004)

6T       Sweetened and condensed milk
5T       Sugar
5c       Water
1/2c    Thai Tea leaves   

Put the tea leaves and water in your coffee maker as you would coffee. In the meantime, put sugar and milk into a large pitcher. 
When the tea is done, pour it (hot) into the pitcher. Stir until completely dissolved. 
Serve hot or chilled, you can put ice cud\bes in it, and use evaporated milk as a topping.


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2004)

Is this the same as Chai Tea? It looks like it might be. Thanks, and welcome to the boards!


----------



## toku (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't think so. My mom bought Chai tea and it was completely different.  :?


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2004)

What are Thai tea leaves? Where can I find them? I LOVE tea and would love to try this out.


----------



## toku (Nov 24, 2004)

thai tea leaves are.... tea leaves from Thailand...? You can get them at a Chinese market or something close to it. ^^; btw- It's super sweet though. You could try it w/o the sugar and milk too. ^.~


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2004)

I think with the sweetened condensed milk I would definitely leave out the extra sugar. I am going searching at the market for it. We have a great Asian market. If they don't have it...well...I don't know...LOL.


----------



## TastyNosh (Nov 10, 2005)

In Thailand they sell and already mix bag of tea that has a mix of tea leaves, coloring and spices but no sugar.  That's boiled, strained and then mixed with sweet and condensed milk.  The preparation would be the same as Chai Tea.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 10, 2005)

I think the spices that toku refers to include something almondy.  Thai tea is tan and almondy-tasting.  They put the condensed milk in the glass and pour the tea on top of it.

Since condensed milk is very sweet, the restaurants around here usually let you add your own sugar.

Most asian markets will have a good selection of SE asian teas.  The tea aisle in any asian market is quite interesting, as you can find teas (usually chinese) that claim to cure about any malady, from obesity to menopause to skin problems, etc.  Just reading the labels can be a real hoot!


----------

